# missing setter



## milrun (Jan 17, 2006)

Friend of mine lost his dog last Saturday, it is a white/orange english setter her name is Lady. He was hunting in the area of Farwell behind the area of Buckhorn Saloon off the Rt.115. HIs phone number is 517-610-1288. The dog should have the info. on the collar. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank-You Nick Miller


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

I live in farwell I'll keep my ears Eyes open. Hope he finds the dog.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Left a message for John, my dad lives 1 mile from the buckhorn. I called him- (my dad) and told him to keep an eye out.


----------



## CLASSIC POINTE (Jan 15, 2007)

I appreciate the response in regards to my dog 'Lady' I talked to Joe Williams today and he was back where we were hunting when we lost her, he had his dog back there looking for her, I really appreciate his effort. I am going up Thursday afternoon and spend Friday thru Sunday trying to find her, it is tough to lose any dog but this one is hard to take, one heck of a grouse dog and my best brood female. If anyone hears anything please give me a call. Cell - 517.610.1288 Home - 517.849.2503

Again thanks for all your help it is very much appreciated.

John Griffiths
Classic Pointe Kennels


----------



## HTM SETTERS (Apr 30, 2007)

I hope you find her John . I know she means a lot to you.

Good luck and i hope she turns up

Duane hadrich


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Dad mentioned that he is going again this morning, and then talk to some of the neighbors. He knows about everyone in that neighborhood. He posted a "lost dog" notice in some of the local businesses.


----------



## CLASSIC POINTE (Jan 15, 2007)

Sandy - let your dad know that I am leaving tomorrow afternoon and will be at my place in Farwell in the early evening and will be out to the area Friday Morning, I will give him a call as well Thursday night when I get there. Thanks for your help - - John


----------



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your pooch, Two years ago I lost my pup for about 8 hrs. What I did was offer a $250 reward. I talked to folks at the store, walking down the road etc. But I think once the word got out of $250 being offered as a reweard folks got off the couch and went looking. Come to find out a young kid saw her and took her home, my guess is dad was gonna let junior kept her until he saw some cash in his future.. Now I'm not saying folks will intentionally keep your dog, but without a little incentive they may not "look" for the owner. FYI- I handed the youngster the $250 and told him thank you he earned every penny!!! Good luck


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

GSP Gal said:


> Dad mentioned that he is going again this morning, and then talk to some of the neighbors. He knows about everyone in that neighborhood. He posted a "lost dog" notice in some of the local businesses.


Sandy, that proves he's still the same good-hearted guy that I remember!
Best of luck in your search John.


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

PM sent, 
If you need snomobiles to get cross country let me know.

Good Luck


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Good luck, hope this comes out ok.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Fingers crossed here too.

It was down around zero in that area last night. Be sure to let us know when she is found. Was she chipped?? Cell phone number on collar??

Hopefully, she's in somebodys house, garage or barn by now.

NB


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Fingers crossed here too.
> 
> It was down around zero in that area last night. Be sure to let us know when she is found. Was she chipped?? Cell phone number on collar??
> 
> ...


That's kinda what we are hoping, the area that she is missing in is pretty swampy, with some people nearby. Dad went out again this am, sadly, he didn't see her. We may have to knock on doors.....


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I met John and Denny at the place where they last saw the dog. The guys combed the creek area, since much of it is frozen over. Given the area we searched, we feel like the setter may have wandered to a nearby house. 

Please keep your ears open for anyone who has accquired a wonderful new setter.

Posters are being put up, several calls made.


----------



## sundaytrucker (Mar 21, 2009)

TTT. I hope you find your dog.


----------



## sundaytrucker (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt. Looking for an update...


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

If there is no news, I am sure John is still there looking for her.


----------



## huntdog (Mar 10, 2007)

Sandy,
I wish I was up there this weekend to help to find the dog. I hunt that area alot with Champ. Did your Dad tell them up at the BuckHorn . Good luck


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Dad told everybody at the Buckhorn, put up notices at some nearby stores, and I think John was going to have his wife make and bring up some posters. Last time I talked to John, and given the amount of ground we covered, we are pretty sure the dog is at someone's house. I called one of the local veterinarians, and they recommended animal control. 

Although Louie, keeping your eyes and ears open are helpful..


----------



## sundaytrucker (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt. Need to keep the word out.


----------

